# USA Trains Overton Passenger cars



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello:

Would anyone know what is the scale of the USA Trains Overton Passenger cars?

http://www.usatrains.com/usatrainspassoverton.html

The USA Trains web site says 1:24 scale for the American Series. 
Has anyone measured the model Overton car and calculated the actual model's scale?

Thank you
Norman


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, they are 1:24. The prototype is 34' long and the cars are 17". They are very nice cars. I have three and they are perfect to run behind the AristoClassic 1:24 C-16 or maybe even a LGB mogul.











-Brian


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Norman, 
I like the details on the USA Overton cars. The painting is high quality, just like USA's wooden boxcar series. Same frame as the wood caboose. My only complaint, is that the doors on the end are out of scale. They are too short and too wide. However, it is a minor detail. I placed LGB Ball-Bearing wheels in mine and they rolled MUCH better. I have used an LGB Mogul to pull them and they work and look fine!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

What other details do they have.  Later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,
 They have metal handrails, chain between the two sides of handrails, seats, stove, roof vents, etc. End of car lettering (numbers) are a nice touch. Underbody detail is above average.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys,

We have the UP ones & a string of about 6 or 7 look real good behind a LGB mogul..

BulletBob


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

altterrain said:


> -Brian


That is a pretty locomotive.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> That is a pretty locomotive.


That is an Aristocraft C-16 in 1/24th. Despite this being a 2008 thread, the loco is still available.


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

Pete Thornton said:


> That is an Aristocraft C-16 in 1/24th. Despite this being a 2008 thread, the loco is still available.


I know, I know.. this is a 2008 thread but...

I just can't seem to bring myself to buying anything Aristocraft or Polksgeneration. I've seen some deals on the bay, but with both companies out of business, I'd be the lucky one to get one that didn't work... I've passed up a lot of PRR stuff to..

Steve


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The C-16 came out of a Delton design and the quality is quite good for Aristo. I like mine and it has a quiet belt drive and wheels in gauge!

Of course, should your luck hold, all bets are off! lol

John


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

I still know, a 2008 thread LOL 

Someone just listed a complete set of 4.. (combo/coach/coach/observation) in PRR, and also, "NEW". I scarfed them up..

So I hope they will look nice either behind my Piko Mogul or Piko camelback, **** even my 0-6-0T saddletank LOL

Can't wait to see these.. They look good!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two of the C-16 one early build and the newer with belt drive. Run good and no issues with operating. Later RJD


----------

